# Private Island in Belize Fishing Package



## Turneffeisland (Nov 1, 2013)

Turneffe Island Resort is announcing an April special

GET $500 OFF EACH FISHING PACKAGE!!!
April 1-30, 2014
$500 off Each Fishing Package
*7 Night Stays Only
Promo Code:2014$500


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Always wanted to go there.


----------



## Turneffeisland (Nov 1, 2013)

You won't find a better place to catch Bonefish or Permit!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It reminds me of the movie Castaway or Lost. That scares me. Where is Wilson?
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Turneffeisland (Nov 1, 2013)

We are 30 Miles away from the city and 15 miles from the closest lodge! Might seem daunting, but that's where the fish are! If you ever wanted to get away from reality this is where!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I see a pool and a helicopter pad in the pic... Not looking that bad anymore.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

$500 discount What's the original price?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Inn Deep said:


> $500 discount What's the original price?


http://www.turnefferesort.com/rates/all-package-rates


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks beautiful, but I'd rather buy a car or boat or SEVERAL guns.....


----------



## Turneffeisland (Nov 1, 2013)

The price includes accommodations, transfers, and all meals/drinks


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Is it primarily bonefish and permit or are there other fishing options?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I fished Turneffe....*

on several occasions throughout the years. The lodge we were fishing/and diving tours now does only "eco " stuff so there is no fishing from that place anymore, although everone sure seemed to enjoy eating the snapper and grouper we furnished.... I caught tarpon ,several types of snapper and grouper in the creeks maybe a mile or a little nore from where this place is. More bonefish than I care to chase again...My daughter also caught a fine permit, but shared it with a 'cuda boatside... Tarpon and another "half" bonefish in one day, won her the name "Sarahcuda" by our guide....
This place has it ALL.. The "Elbow" , maybe a mile from there is where the current is split by the atoll (that is what Turneffe is) ...Absolutely amazing dive watching the snapper spawn in vast schools. There are grouper, but mostle in the "creeks" which are what they call the numerous channels that flow from the reefs in to the bay of the atoll..Try hooking a 10-12 # grouper in a mangrove creek on light tackle !... We were spin fishing ,because that is what we enjoy , but most of these places love to show off there ability to get the fly-guys on top of it all...
I'm getting really tempted to go back, but my kids are all grown...
One last thing, one of my trips was in early August, but we barely broke a sweat because the constant 12 kt. sea-breeze was 80 degrees right offf the current..My wife said it was un-bearable that week here at home...
Dang ! I wanna go back !


----------



## Turneffeisland (Nov 1, 2013)

Worn Out said:


> on several occasions throughout the years. The lodge we were fishing/and diving tours now does only "eco " stuff so there is no fishing from that place anymore, although everone sure seemed to enjoy eating the snapper and grouper we furnished....!


Turneffe Island Resort offers fly fishing packages. Where you can catch Bonefish Tarpon, and Permit which are catch and release only, but we also offer deep sea fishing! You will catch Snapper, Mackerel, Wahoo, Grouper, and a Whole bunch more. Depending on the area and season you can keep your catch. Not sure what you mean by "no fishing from that place"


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Not having been to your place..*



Turneffeisland said:


> Turneffe Island Resort offers fly fishing packages. Where you can catch Bonefish Tarpon, and Permit which are catch and release only, but we also offer deep sea fishing! You will catch Snapper, Mackerel, Wahoo, Grouper, and a Whole bunch more. Depending on the area and season you can keep your catch. Not sure what you mean by "no fishing from that place"


But the place I went to no longer does fishing... Yours has it all if you can eat the reef fish catch ! It amazes me how comfortable it is down there in our hottest months due to the sea breeze... Like I said, we never broke a sweat unless we were 
in the lee of the mangroves. Turneffe is my finest fishing experience so far....


----------

